# 120 سر لأسرار الكيبورد



## KOKOMAN (19 مايو 2009)

120 سر لأسرار الكيبورد 

ctrl+d امر يجعل برنامج التصفح يحفظ الصفحة المعروضة الي المفضلة 

Ctrl + F9 : فتح قوسين جاهزين

ctrl+b يمكن لك ترتيب ملف المفضلة عن طريق هذا الامر

ctrl+f يمكن لك بحث في البرنامج عن الكلمة 

ctrl+s حفظ العمل الذي قمت به 

ctrl+shift يجعل مؤشر الكتابة يذهب الى اليسار 

ctrl+shift يجعل المؤشريذهب الى اليمين 

alt+f4 أمر مفيد يقوم بإغلاق النوافذ 

alt+esc يمكنك التنقل من نافذة الى نافذة 

alt+tab امر مفيد جداً لك اذا كان هنالك نوافذ كثيرة مفتوح يمكنك اختيار النافذة المطلوبة 

alt+shift اليسار يحول الكتابة من العربي الى انجليزي 

alt+shift اليمين يحول الكتابة من انجليزي الى عربي 

f2 امر مفيد وسريع يمكنك من تغير اسم ملف محدد


Shift + E : الضمة 

Shift + X : السكون 

Shift + Q : الفتحة 

Shift + A : ال**رة 

ذ + Shift : الشدة 

Shift + Z : المدة 

Shift + W : تنوين فتح 

Shift + S : تنوين **رة 

Shift + R : تنوين ضم 

Shift + T : لإ 

Shift + G : لأ 

Shift + Y : إ 

Shift + H : أ 

Shift + N : آ 

Shift + B : لآ 

Shift + V : { 

Shift + C : } 

Shift + F : ] 

Shift + D : [ 

Shift + J : تمديد الحرف 

Ctrl + C : نسخ 

Ctrl + X : قص 

Ctrl + V : لصق 

Ctrl + Z : تراجع 

Ctrl + A : تعليم الملف 

Shift + U : فاصلة معكوسة 

Ctrl + ESC : قائمة المهام( ابـدا )

Ctrl + Enter : ابتداء صفحة جديدة 

Ctrl + Shift : لغة عربية ( يمين ) 

Ctrl + Shift : لغة إنجليزية ( يسار ) 

Ctrl + 1 : مسافة مفردة 

Ctrl + 5 : مسافة سطر ونصف 

Ctrl + 2 : مسافة مزدوجة 

Ctrl + G : الانتقال إلى صفحة 

Ctrl + END : الانتقال إلى نهاية الملف 

Ctrl + F5 : تصغير نافذة الملف 

Ctrl + F6 : الانتقال من ملف لأخر 

Ctrl + F2 : معاينة الصفحة قبل الطباعة 

= + Ctrl : تكبير وتصغير درجة واحدة 

F4 : تكرار أخر عملية 

Alt + Enter : تكرار أخر عملية 

Ctrl + Y : تكرار أخر عملية

Shift + F10 : تعداد نقطي ورقمي 

F12 : حفظ بأسم 

Shift + F12 : حفظ الملف 

Ctrl + Home : أول المستند 

Ctrl + End : أخر المستند 

Shift + F1 : معلومات عن نوع التنسيق 

Ctrl + U : سطر تحت النص 

Ctrl + F4 : خروج من الملف 

Ctrl + N : ملف جديد 

Ctrl + H : استبدال 

Ctrl + I : خط مائل 

Ctrl + K : تنسيق المستند 

Ctrl + P : طباعة 

Ctrl + O : فتح منطقة 

د + Ctrl : تكبير النص 

ج + Ctrl : تصغير النص 


Alt + S : قائمة تنسيق 

Alt + J : قائمة تعليمات 

[ + Alt : قائمة جدول 

] + Alt : قائمة أدوات 

Alt + U : قائمة عرض 

Alt + P : قائمة تحرير 

Alt + L : قائمة ملف 

“ + Alt : قائمة إطار 

Alt + Q : تعديل مسطرة 


Ctrl + E : توسيط النص 

Ctrl + F : بحث 

Ctrl + B : خط أسود 

Ctrl+Shift + P : حجم الخط 

Ctrl+Shift + S : نمط 

Ctrl + D : خط 

Ctrl+Shift + K : تحويل الحروف - Capital 

Shift + F3 : تحويل الحروف - Capital 

Ctrl+Shift + L : وضع نقطة عند بداية النص

Ctrl+Alt + E : حواشي سفلية ترقيم روماني 

Ctrl+Alt + R : وضع علامة ® 

Ctrl+Alt + T : وضع علامة ™ 

Ctrl+Alt + C : وضع علامة © 

Ctrl+Alt + I : معاينة الصفحة قبل الطباعة 

Shift + F7 : قاموس المرادفات 

Ctrl+Alt + F1 : معلومات النظام 

Ctrl+Alt + F2 : فتح الدلائل 

Ctrl + J : تسوية النص من الجانبين 

Ctrl + L : بداية النص من الجانب الأيسر 

Ctrl + Q : بداية النص من الجانب الأيمن 

Ctrl + E : توسيط النص 

Ctrl + M : تغيير المقاس الأعلى للفقرة 

Shift + F5 : رجوع إلى الموضع الذي انتهيت منه عند إغلاق الملف 

= + Ctrl + Alt : تخصيص 


F3 : إدخال نص تلقائي 

F9 : تدقيق حقول 

F10 : تحريك إطار لفتح النوافذ 

F1 : تعليمات 

F5 : الانتقال إلى 

F7 : تدقيق إملائي 

F8 : تعليم منطقة 

ctrl+a يعمل هذا الامر بتحديد الكل للنص اوالكائن 
ctrl+c يعمل هذا الامر بنسخ الذي تم تحديده 
ctrl+v يعمل هذا الامر بلصق المنسوخ 
ctrl+x يعمل هذا الامر بقص الذي تم تحديدة 
ctrl+z هذا الامر مهم جداً يمكنك التراجع عن اي امر عملته 
ctrl+p هذا الامر يعطي لبرنامج المتصفح او اي برنامج امر بالطباعة 
ctrl+o يمكنك فتح ملف من اي برنامج عن طريق هذا الامر 
ctrl+w يمكنك اغلاق اي نافذة مفتوحة​


----------



## Boutros Popos (20 مايو 2009)

ايه الحلاوة دى يا كوكو​:big35:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 مايو 2009)

حلاوتك يا بطرس 

ميرررسى على مروورك يا باشا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## SALVATION (20 مايو 2009)

_لاء ديه حلاوه الميزان_
_ههههههههه_
_شكرا كتييير كوكو_
_تسلم ايدك
يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## zezza (20 مايو 2009)

وااااااااااااو يا كوكو 
جامد جدا جدا الموضوع 
تسلم ايدك 
يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 مايو 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _لاء ديه حلاوه الميزان_
> 
> _ههههههههه_
> _شكرا كتييير كوكو_
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههه

ميرررسى على مرورك يا تونى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 مايو 2009)

zezza قال:


> وااااااااااااو يا كوكو
> جامد جدا جدا الموضوع
> تسلم ايدك
> يسوع يبارك حياتك​


 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا زيزا ​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## andria adel (8 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يبارك تعبك يا كوكو


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يونيو 2009)

ميرررسى على مروورك يا اندريا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (8 يونيو 2009)

*الله عليك*
*جميل يا كيرو*
*شكرا اخى العزيز*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يونيو 2009)

ميرررسى على مروورك يا جوجو 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## amad_almalk (9 يونيو 2009)

شكرا يا كوكو على الاسرار

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يونيو 2009)

ميررررسى على مروورك يا عماد

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## alger (21 أغسطس 2009)

*بوركت ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أغسطس 2009)

ميررررسى على مروووورك يا فندم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## maged15983 (30 أغسطس 2009)

الله عليك الله يا كيمو


----------



## Coptic FiDo (30 أغسطس 2009)

*فعلا موضوع جامد بس انا مريح دماغى و جايب كيبورد ميكروسوفت فى الجنب فيه كل الاختصارات دى 

شكرا بجد موضوع تحفه

تقبل مرورى
*​


----------



## bisho8 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكرك على المجهود الرائع والى مزيد من التقدم


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 سبتمبر 2009)

maged15983 قال:


> الله عليك الله يا كيمو


 
ميرررررررسى على مرووورك يا ماجد 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 سبتمبر 2009)

coptic fido قال:


> *فعلا موضوع جامد بس انا مريح دماغى و جايب كيبورد ميكروسوفت فى الجنب فيه كل الاختصارات دى *​
> 
> 
> *شكرا بجد موضوع تحفه*​
> *تقبل مرورى*​


 
ميرررررررسى على مرووورك يا فيدو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 سبتمبر 2009)

bisho8 قال:


> اشكرك على المجهود الرائع والى مزيد من التقدم


 
ميرررررررسى على مرووورك يا بيشو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## jesus Knight (7 سبتمبر 2009)

مبدع جدا جدا جدا الرب يباركك


----------



## بنت المسيح (7 سبتمبر 2009)

وااااااااااااااااااااو ميرررررسى بجد الموضوع
رائع يا كوكو جامددددددددددد
ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (7 سبتمبر 2009)

لو فيه تقييم أعلى من الأمتياذ كنت أهديته لكم ,, موضوع جميل ومفيد لنا جدا 
شكرا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 سبتمبر 2009)

jesus knight قال:


> مبدع جدا جدا جدا الرب يباركك


 
ميرررررسى على مرورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 سبتمبر 2009)

الرب يعنى قال:


> وااااااااااااااااااااو ميرررررسى بجد الموضوع
> رائع يا كوكو جامددددددددددد
> ربنا يباركك


 
ميرررررسى على مرورك يا الرب يعنى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 سبتمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> لو فيه تقييم أعلى من الأمتياذ كنت أهديته لكم ,, موضوع جميل ومفيد لنا جدا
> شكرا
> ربنا يباركك


 
ميرررررسى على مرورك يا النهيسى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع مفيد جدا 
مرسي يا كوكو 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرررررررسى على مرووورك يا رجعا ليسوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## vetaa (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*حلوين خالص*
*وفيهم كام واحد جامدين*

*ميرسى*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرررررررسى على مرووورك يا فيتا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## نورا ميلاد (10 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا يا كوكو على تعبك


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*تستاااااااااااااااااااااااهل تقييم واحلى تقييم يا كوكو *
* انا كنت هموت واعمل الضمه والسكون ومكنتش بعرف*
* ربنا يباركك بجد*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*كوكو مشعايز يخلينى احط تقييم ليه؟
انا احتج
واااااااااااااااااااء 
**اهُو
اٍهى
اه~
*​


----------



## فراشه المنتدى (10 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا كتير كيرو على المعلومات الجميله دى
تسلم ايدك


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 سبتمبر 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *تستاااااااااااااااااااااااهل تقييم واحلى تقييم يا كوكو *
> 
> *انا كنت هموت واعمل الضمه والسكون ومكنتش بعرف*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك بجد*​


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا كيريا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 سبتمبر 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *كوكو مشعايز يخلينى احط تقييم ليه؟*
> *انا احتج*
> *واااااااااااااااااااء *
> *اهُو*
> ...


 
ولا يهمك يا فندم 
مرورك هو تقييم لى :smil16:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 سبتمبر 2009)

فراشه المنتدى قال:


> شكرا كتير كيرو على المعلومات الجميله دى
> تسلم ايدك


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا فراشه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (10 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا كوكو


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 ديسمبر 2009)

ميررررسى على مرورك يا كليمو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## نورا ميلاد (7 يناير 2010)

كل سنة وانتم طيببن بمناسبة عيد رب المجد يسوع المسيح


----------



## HappyButterfly (10 يناير 2010)

جميل اوى 
ميرسى لك كوكو 
حاجات مش كنت عارفاها فعلا
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## solofanty (10 يناير 2010)

ميرسى كتير


----------



## ايهما حق (10 يناير 2010)

تحيه خاصه وموضوع رائع


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يناير 2010)

نورا ميلاد قال:


> كل سنة وانتم طيببن بمناسبة عيد رب المجد يسوع المسيح


 
وانتى طيبه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يناير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> جميل اوى
> ميرسى لك كوكو
> حاجات مش كنت عارفاها فعلا
> المسيح معك ويباركك


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا ديدى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يناير 2010)

solofanty قال:


> ميرسى كتير


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يناير 2010)

ايهما حق قال:


> تحيه خاصه وموضوع رائع


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## petit chat (17 يناير 2010)

اية الحلاوة دى بسم الصليب عليك


----------



## كوك (21 يناير 2010)

*ميرسى يا كوكو*
*تسلم ايدك*
*الرب يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 فبراير 2010)

petit chat قال:


> اية الحلاوة دى بسم الصليب عليك


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 فبراير 2010)

كوك قال:


> *ميرسى يا كوكو*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك*
> 
> *الرب يبارك خدمتك*​


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا كوك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## elamer1000 (5 فبراير 2010)

حلو خالص ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 فبراير 2010)

ميررررسى على مرورك يا فندم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ساندور (1 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 فبراير 2011)

ميررررسى على مرورك يا ساندرو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 فبراير 2011)

جميل جدا يا كوكو

ويستحق التقييم 

شكرا ليك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 فبراير 2011)

ميررررسى على مرورك يا تاسونى
وعلى التقييييييييم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## bilseka (5 مارس 2011)

جميل يا كوكومان اشكرك على المعلومات ديه لانى بحب اشتغل بالكيبورد اكتر


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مارس 2011)

ميررررسى على مرورك يا فندم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## helmeyhana (28 أكتوبر 2011)

انا سعيد بكمية المعلومات بمنتدى كنيستى والرب يسوع يعطيكم الاجر السمائىياءخوتى
helmeyhana


----------

